# Bật mí lý do bình nước nóng lạnh bị rò rỉ nước



## Ottowa (26/5/22)

Sau khi dùng máy nước nóng một thời gian, bỗng máy bị rỉ nước một cách khó hiểu. Bạn hoang mang không biết bình nóng lạnh bị rò rỉ nước có nguy hiểm hay chập cháy gì không? Trong bài viết sau, OTTOWA sẽ chỉ rõ những nguyên nhân và cách khắc phục đơn giản khi gặp vấn đề này.


Trước khi tìm hiểu nguyên nhân bình nóng lạnh bị rò rỉ nước, việc đầu tiên ta cần làm là xác định vị trí chính xác mà nước bị chảy.

Cách xác định vị trí bình nóng lạnh bị rò rỉ nước

Việc xác định cụ thể vị trí rò rỉ nước của bình nóng lạnh sẽ giúp bạn xác định được chính xác những nguyên nhân có thể xảy ra với máy nước nóng của nhà mình. Bình nước nóng là thiết bị điện gia dụng có cấu tạo phức tạp với các bộ phận liên kết chặt chẽ với nhau để làm nóng và dẫn truyền nước ra vòi. Vì thế, việc rò rỉ nước không nhất thiết chỉ xảy ra ở phần nguồn bơm mà còn có thể ở các thiết bị khác xung quanh.




Bạn cần quan sát kỹ vị trí nước chảy. Nếu nước nhỏ giọt bên dưới máy nước nóng thì rất có thể nguyên nhân bình nóng lạnh bị rò rỉ nước bắt nguồn từ bộ phận đường ống. Bạn hãy lau khô chỗ nước chảy và kiểm tra các đường ống dẫn nước để tìm xem có chỗ nào bị vỡ hoặc thủng không nhé.

Ngoài ra, một vài trường hợp bình nóng lạnh bị rò rỉ nước là do sự ngưng tụ hơi nước trong không khí. Với trường hợp này, cách kiểm tra như sau: Bạn đặt một số khăn giấy trong phòng trong vài tiếng và kiểm tra kết quả. Nếu giấy ẩm thì có lẽ đây chỉ là do sự cô đọng nước trong không khí. Ngược lại, nếu giấy vẫn bình thường thì nguyên nhân có thể bắt nguồn từ bộ phận nào đó trong máy.

Nguyên nhân và cách khắc phục bình nóng lạnh bị rò rỉ nước
Dưới đây là 4 nguyên nhân cơ bản khiến bình nước nóng bị rỉ nước và cách khắc phục. Có những nguyên nhân bạn có thể khắc phụ ngay tại nhà, nhưng có những vấn đề bạn cần tìm tới sự trợ giúp của những người có kỹ thuật sửa chữa chuyên nghiệp.

Bình nước nóng bị rỉ nước do thanh magie bị ăn mòn

Máy nước nóng dù dùng được lâu nhưng vẫn có tuổi thọ riêng. Khi hoạt động lâu, các bộ phận cấu tạo bên trong yếu dần đi là điều dễ hiểu.

Bên trong bình nóng lạnh có một bộ phận gọi là thanh magie. Thanh này có tác dụng làm hạn chế sự ăn mòn của thành bình khi hoạt động. Trường hợp bình nóng lạnh bị rò rỉ nước, rất có thể nguyên nhân là do thanh magie đã bị ăn mòn hết và ăn mòn sang cả thành bình.

Cách khắc phục duy nhất là thanh thanh magie mới để đảm bảo hiệu năng hoạt động cũng như tuổi thọ của bình.




Xem thêm: Nguyên nhân & cách khắc phục bình nóng lạnh bị rò rỉ nước


----------

